# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  rosetea's dream yoga workbook

## rosetea

Hello everyone! I want to join this class to increase my awareness whilst I progress in my lucid dreaming journey and I feel like this will be a very interesting experience. I have read through Sivason's Dream Yoga Introduction Thread and Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson #1. 

I have been practising all day awareness the past week. Just in general being aware that I exist and noticing all the stimuli that I ignore throughout the day. I chose to practise version 2: Feeling an Intense World. I will work on this for the next couple of days and will post my progress and observations!

----------

